# magnesium and calcium levels in planted tank



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What does your plant look like?

Check the main needs first: CO2, light, N-P-K (in this order)

I think Mg & Ca should be around 10-20ppm.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

gray_fox said:


> Does anyone know what the best levels of Magnesium and calcium should be in the planted tank?
> Just testing me water and seeing how my results compare to what they should be so i can figure out if its actually my hard water killing my plants.
> 
> Thanks


30ppm of Ca and 10ppm of Mg, i dose once a week for Mg and Ca. if your water is hard then i wont worry too much about Ca, but test for Mg, it could sometime be 0 PPM in hard water.


----------



## gray_fox (May 9, 2011)

@ Happi : Yes, my levels are 0ppm Mg.....


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

gray_fox said:


> @ Happi : Yes, my levels are 0ppm Mg.....



in that case you must dose Mg, you can buy it from walgreen.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-epsom-salt/ID=prod6028609-product

i dose about 2 table spoon once a week in my 50g tank and then i change 50% water weekly.


----------



## gray_fox (May 9, 2011)

@ Happi : When I dose, do I need to disolve the epsom salt in a bucket of aquarium water before i insert it into the tank, or can i just take two table spoons and dose it directly in the tank?


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

gray_fox said:


> @ Happi : When I dose, do I need to disolve the epsom salt in a bucket of aquarium water before i insert it into the tank, or can i just take two table spoons and dose it directly in the tank?


you can add it directly to the tank (dry) or dissolve some in cup and water and then add it, either way it works. am not sure how many gallon is your fish tank, i add extra Mg in mine because of too many plants and due to high light. if you have 50g tank also then i suggest that you try 1 and 1/2 table spoon and then go up from there.


----------

